# Life Like "T" parts



## nosubfor#3sr (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey all I don't remember where I saw it but there is a hobby shop I believe is in Canada that sells parts to a LL "T". This guy acctually parts out chassis down to the brush bulk head. If any one knows of this site please post the link. I need just the bulk heads for the "T" can motor.

Keep on racin.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

would this help?

http://www.slotcarexpress.com/Power-Drive-Train-Wheels---Tires.html


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the "plug" but I don't carry LL "T" parts. Try Greg Braun:

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/Life-Like.html#TChassis

Hope this helps.


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

I think this is who your looking for.Really good service.I have bought from him several times.

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/page/slotcars.html
BR


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Son-of -gun i didn't know about him,he's just on the other side of the hills in BC,good find.

Hey Bill click on his name at the bottom of the page,and then go down his homepage to the bottom,i think he's got a toy an old Porsche guy like you, would like,looks stock,but it still looks like a fun toy:thumbsup:


----------



## nosubfor#3sr (Nov 14, 2009)

Sir Slotsalot said:


> Thanks for the "plug" but I don't carry LL "T" parts. Try Greg Braun:
> 
> http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/Life-Like.html#TChassis
> 
> Hope this helps.


What is his web address?


----------

